# Wild Game Dinner - January 29



## GOoutdoors (Jan 20, 2011)

For those interested, I just wanted to make you aware of an upcoming Wild Game Dinner at Orchard Hills Baptist Church.  Chris Wells from Wellspoken Ministries is the keynote speaker.

Here is the website for more details:

http://www.orchardhillschurch.com/


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish I were close enough.

I have never gone to a wild game dinner.


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 22, 2011)

Is it Kosher ? LOL


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jan 23, 2011)

I heard that they may be serving some Hebrew National hot dogs  --- just kidding 

Those are great hot dogs, by the way!


----------

